# how to disable AI suite from startup



## MystKid

here is a log of startup apps i got enabled/disabled.
YesHKCU:RunRocketDock"C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
YesHKLM:RunBCU"C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCU.exe"
YesHKLM:RunMalwarebytes' Anti-Malware"C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
YesHKLM:RunEvtMgr6C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe /launchGaming
YesHKLM:RunRtHDVCplC:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
YesHKLM:RunIgfxTrayC:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
YesHKLM:RunHotKeysCmdsC:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
YesHKLM:RunPersistenceC:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
YesHKLM:RunIntelliPoint"C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
YesHKLM:RunMSC"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
NoHKLM:RunAdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
NoHKLM:RunAdobeCS5.5ServiceManager"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
NoHKLM:RunASUS ShellProcess ExecuteC:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe
NoHKLM:RunAthBtTray"C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\AthBtTray.exe"
NoHKLM:RunAtherosBtStack"C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\BtvStack.exe"
NoHKLM:RunJMB36X IDE SetupC:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
NoHKLM:RunLaunch LCore"C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe" /minimized
NoHKLM:RunMalwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)"C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
NoHKLM:RunMSUTrayC:\Program Files (x86)\Marvell\storage\tray\MarvellTray.exe
NoHKLM:RunOODefragTrayC:\Program Files\OO Software\Defrag\oodtray.exe
NoHKLM:RunPlusServiceC:\Program Files (x86)\Messenger Plus!\PlusService.exe
NoHKLM:RunSunJavaUpdateSched"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
NoHKLM:RunSwitchBoardC:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
NoHKLM:RunVIRTUC:\Program Files\Lucidlogix Technologies\VIRTU\VirtuControlPanel.Exe /hide
NoHKLM:RunVirtualCloneDrive"C:\Program Files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s


----------



## TwoCables

There is, actually. Check it out (source, hehe):

Posted by me on 7-25-11:

I just figured out how to make AI Suite II stop starting with Windows (I had to do some careful Googling)! After following these instructions, it will always be on *your* terms unless you undo these changes. So if you have AI Suite II installed but you don't want it to start with Windows anymore, then follow these instructions:

Open Task Scheduler (in Vista and 7, open the Start Menu, type *task scheduler*, and then press Enter)
On the far left side, expand *Task Scheduler Library*
Select "ASUS"
In the middle, you'll see two Tasks named *"*ASUS AI Suite II Execute", and "ASUS DigiVRM Help"
Right-click them and choose "Disable" (you can select both by holding down either Shift or Ctrl and left clicking them)
Close Task Manager
So now AI Suite II will no longer start with Windows! The best part is that AI Suite II will *not* automatically undo these changes any time you open it, so now it's just like any _other_ program. You can also Shut Down or Restart while AI Suite II is running, and it will still *not* cause it to start with Windows.









However, there are still a bunch of processes running in the background! Fortunately, you can easily disable all of them and never have to worry about it! Here's how:

Open Services.msc (open the Start Menu, type *services.msc*, and then press Enter)
Look for the following services:
ASUS Com Service
ASUS HM Com Service
ASUS System Control Service

Change both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" to *Manual*.
Change "ASUS System Control Service" to *Disabed*.
So now when you open AI Suite II, it will still be able to start both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" (both of these start up a few other processes at the same time). I mean, if these were set to Disabled, then you'd get an error.









*Note:* every single process that gets started by these two services will continue running even after completely exiting AI Suite II. Fortunately, they do *not* automatically start with Windows! So if you wanted to be in _complete_ control and always stop them right after exiting AI Suite II, then go into Services.msc, right-click the two services we set to "manual", and then choose "Stop".







Although, you'll have to remember to do this every single time if you are a person like me who likes to keep everything under control. hehe


----------



## adridu59

Start > Run... > Type msconfig. Then go to startup programs.

For services use services.msc as TwoCables said.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59;15277867*
> Start > Run... > Type msconfig. Then go to startup programs.
> 
> For services use services.msc as TwoCables said.


Msconfig doesn't work for this. Besides, msconfig is not for permanent changes. It is just a diagnostic utility for rooting out problems.


----------



## MystKid

rep+ for TwoCAbles. worked perfectly.

thanx


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;15277951*
> rep+ for TwoCAbles. worked perfectly.
> 
> thanx


You're _very_ welcome.

(so yeah, I still have AI Suite II installed but I never use it)


----------



## MystKid

same here.. i use it once in a while. aisuite makes the boot process very slow i notused


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;15278458*
> same here.. i use it once in a while. aisuite makes the boot process very slow i notused


Yeah, I'm not impressed by ASUS's software in any way at all. Like, I have their GTX 580 DirectCU II and so I tried the overclocking software it came with, but it was lame (it looked like an amateur made it). So I am still using Afterburner.

So yeah, Ai Suite II: yuck.







The only time I open it is if it will help me answer someone's question somehow.


----------



## selectstriker2

I've always stayed away from AI Suite since it once decided my i7 970 needed to be at 1.9v for some reason. Man that was a surprise and scramble


----------



## MystKid

isnt 1.9 a little too much? lol
it would burn


----------



## selectstriker2

yeah it booted up around 95c, luckily it was watercooled. Decided to just reset CMOS, didnt want to spend any time in BIOS


----------



## MystKid

damn you almost fried it


----------



## MrProps1

Big thanks to TwoCables, sorted it right out!

I probably shouldn't have bothered with it in the first place.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There is, actually. Check it out (source, hehe):
> Posted by me on 7-25-11:
> I just figured out how to make AI Suite II stop starting with Windows (I had to do some careful Googling)! After following these instructions, it will always be on *your* terms unless you undo these changes. So if you have AI Suite II installed but you don't want it to start with Windows anymore, then follow these instructions:
> 
> Open Task Scheduler (in Vista and 7, open the Start Menu, type *task scheduler*, and then press Enter)
> On the far left side, expand *Task Scheduler Library*
> Select "ASUS"
> In the middle, you'll see two Tasks named *"*ASUS AI Suite II Execute", and "ASUS DigiVRM Help"
> Right-click them and choose "Disable" (you can select both by holding down either Shift or Ctrl and left clicking them)
> Close Task Manager
> So now AI Suite II will no longer start with Windows! The best part is that AI Suite II will *not* automatically undo these changes any time you open it, so now it's just like any _other_ program. You can also Shut Down or Restart while AI Suite II is running, and it will still *not* cause it to start with Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are still a bunch of processes running in the background! Fortunately, you can easily disable all of them and never have to worry about it! Here's how:
> 
> Open Services.msc (open the Start Menu, type *services.msc*, and then press Enter)
> Look for the following services:
> ASUS Com Service
> ASUS HM Com Service
> ASUS System Control Service
> 
> Change both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" to *Manual*.
> Change "ASUS System Control Service" to *Disabed*.
> So now when you open AI Suite II, it will still be able to start both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" (both of these start up a few other processes at the same time). I mean, if these were set to Disabled, then you'd get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* every single process that gets started by these two services will continue running even after completely exiting AI Suite II. Fortunately, they do *not* automatically start with Windows! So if you wanted to be in _complete_ control and always stop them right after exiting AI Suite II, then go into Services.msc, right-click the two services we set to "manual", and then choose "Stop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although, you'll have to remember to do this every single time if you are a person like me who likes to keep everything under control. hehe*


Just a quicky that you can do to not have to go into services.msc everytime if you want these two services stopped. Just create a little batch file and leave it on your desktop (or where ever you want it). Run the batch file and it will stop both of these services with a simple double-click of the file.

*Steps:*


Click the start menu orb and type in Notepad.exe
Copy and paste the following into it
Code:



Code:


Net stop "ASUS Com Service"
Net stop "ASUS HM Com Service"


Save the file to the desktop (name it whatever you would like)
On the desktop change the file extension from ".txt" to ".bat"
Select "Yes" on the pop-up.
There you go! Now when you want those two services to stop just double-click on the batch file that you just created and it will show a cmd application window (black box) that will disappear once both of the services have stopped.









_Edit: Oh, and yes you can add any of the services that are listed in the services.msc to your batch file (as long as the OS will let you.... There are some that the OS needs to be running for the OS not to crash) if you find yourself in there stopping them manually all of the time. Just double-click the service that you want to add to your batch file and copy the verbiage to the right of the "Display name:" line and paste it into your batch file. You can even create a separate batch file to start the applications automatically as well by changing "Net stop" to "Net start". Really convenient for running benchmarks!_

Cheers!


----------



## iARDAs

Sorry to bump the thread,

How can i do this in Windows 8?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sorry to bump the thread,
> 
> How can i do this in Windows 8?


It's all good.

I don't know. To be honest, I wouldn't even have Ai Suite installed.


----------



## iARDAs

I actually wanted to take advantage of the fast charging abilities but sometimes I believe they are gimmicks.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I actually wanted to take advantage of the fast charging abilities but sometimes I believe they are gimmicks.


Oh damn.

I don't know if there's any truth to the fast charging abilities, but if there is then I genuinely hope that you get this figured out.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh damn.
> 
> I don't know if there's any truth to the fast charging abilities, but if there is then I genuinely hope that you get this figured out.


Yeah I dont know either maybe someone can fill it in.

Also the USB Boost 3.0 seems a nice feature but again I have no idea if they actually make a difference.

Otherwise I would dump Asus Suite'2's sorry ass.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I dont know either maybe someone can fill it in.
> 
> Also the USB Boost 3.0 seems a nice feature but again I have no idea if they actually make a difference.
> 
> Otherwise I would dump Asus Suite'2's sorry ass.


lol right on!


----------



## XSCounter

Thanks TwoCables! As always top notch info! +rep


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There is, actually. Check it out (source, hehe):
> 
> Posted by me on 7-25-11:
> 
> I just figured out how to make AI Suite II stop starting with Windows (I had to do some careful Googling)! After following these instructions, it will always be on *your* terms unless you undo these changes. So if you have AI Suite II installed but you don't want it to start with Windows anymore, then follow these instructions:
> 
> Open Task Scheduler (in Vista and 7, open the Start Menu, type *task scheduler*, and then press Enter)
> On the far left side, expand *Task Scheduler Library*
> Select "ASUS"
> In the middle, you'll see two Tasks named *"*ASUS AI Suite II Execute", and "ASUS DigiVRM Help"
> Right-click them and choose "Disable" (you can select both by holding down either Shift or Ctrl and left clicking them)
> Close Task Manager
> So now AI Suite II will no longer start with Windows! The best part is that AI Suite II will *not* automatically undo these changes any time you open it, so now it's just like any _other_ program. You can also Shut Down or Restart while AI Suite II is running, and it will still *not* cause it to start with Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are still a bunch of processes running in the background! Fortunately, you can easily disable all of them and never have to worry about it! Here's how:
> 
> Open Services.msc (open the Start Menu, type *services.msc*, and then press Enter)
> Look for the following services:
> ASUS Com Service
> ASUS HM Com Service
> ASUS System Control Service
> 
> Change both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" to *Manual*.
> Change "ASUS System Control Service" to *Disabed*.
> So now when you open AI Suite II, it will still be able to start both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" (both of these start up a few other processes at the same time). I mean, if these were set to Disabled, then you'd get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* every single process that gets started by these two services will continue running even after completely exiting AI Suite II. Fortunately, they do *not* automatically start with Windows! So if you wanted to be in _complete_ control and always stop them right after exiting AI Suite II, then go into Services.msc, right-click the two services we set to "manual", and then choose "Stop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, you'll have to remember to do this every single time if you are a person like me who likes to keep everything under control. hehe


Hmm this post is rather old , but i recently installed the AI SUITE too , now i have this Fan Control service , can i disable that too ? If i do that my fan settings won't be change right i mean the settings i made still will work ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Hmm this post is rather old , but i recently installed the AI SUITE too , now i have this Fan Control service , can i disable that too ? If i do that my fan settings won't be change right i mean the settings i made still will work ?


I don't know. You can experiment with it, but I don't know what would happen one way or the other.


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

The fan still works definitely

Hmm but how do i check if it's working at the settings i set to...there's no way to tell if my fan is actually working the speed settings that i set to , i have turn on the ASUS AI SUITE to see if the fan is working with the settings that i set to if i had it the AI SUITE disabled on startup.

Since it's plugging into the chassis fan same goes for my CPU fan , there's no program to monitor the RPM of the fans


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> The fan still works definitely
> 
> Hmm but how do i check if it's working at the settings i set to...there's no way to tell if my fan is actually working the speed settings that i set to , i have turn on the ASUS AI SUITE to see if the fan is working with the settings that i set to if i had it the AI SUITE disabled on startup.
> 
> Since it's plugging into the chassis fan same goes for my CPU fan , there's no program to monitor the RPM of the fans


There's HWMonitor. 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Im using HWMonitor , there's no fan RPM monitor there for me =(
I seen some people have them but not me , strange.....nvm i thought of way =)
Just set the fan speed to lowest as possible and deactivate the program. Then see the fan myself if it still works , then set it to the max just to be sure its working as i want it to








Im a Genius


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Im using HWMonitor , there's no fan RPM monitor there for me =(
> I seen some people have them but not me , strange.....nvm i thought of way =)
> Just set the fan speed to lowest as possible and deactivate the program. Then see the fan myself if it still works , then set it to the max just to be sure its working as i want it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a Genius


Or buy a fan controller.  hehe


----------



## Gh0sT-NoVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Or buy a fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Matter of fact its something i will be doing lol , actually atm i already have one , 4 channel one , so i be getting another one , not enough lol , i have a Carbide 400R , i an install up to 10 fans !
So i thinking to get a 6 channel one , be getting a RAM cooler too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT-NoVa*
> 
> Matter of fact its something i will be doing lol , actually atm i already have one , 4 channel one , so i be getting another one , not enough lol , i have a Carbide 400R , i an install up to 10 fans !
> So i thinking to get a 6 channel one , be getting a RAM cooler too


Only 10 fans? I don't know if that's going to be enough!


----------



## XSCounter

I've updated to the newest AI Suite II. Can't find ASUS in task scheduler anymore, I guess it didn't reappear after reinstallation. Anyway, the question is what is the most correct way to disable EZ Update which comes with AI Suite II. It's usefulness is ridiculous, it never updates anything but annoys me sitting in the taskbar...


----------



## webtax

uninstalled ai suite, a couple of reboots later i found out the three services files are not deleted and they are still runnning
oh well i just put them on manual or disabled


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webtax*
> 
> uninstalled ai suite, a couple of reboots later i found out the three services files are not deleted and they are still runnning
> oh well i just put them on manual or disabled


There's a cleaner for AI suite II

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28319-AI-Suite-II-uninstall-cleaner


----------



## light70

Hi there!

I'm having problems with this ASUS AI Suite II, it seems very bad coded to me as It cause my system ( windows 8.1 update 1 x64 ) to crash on starting ( when windows it's loading the user ). This crash doesn't happen when AI SUITE isn't installed so I guess it's because of the program. I suppose that the autostart and all the process and services that AI Suite activate are the responsible for my crash. Is anyone experiencing something like this? I would like to find out a solution.

By the way I have an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 and a AMD-8320 cpu.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I'm having problems with this ASUS AI Suite II, it seems very bad coded to me as It cause my system ( windows 8.1 update 1 x64 ) to crash on starting ( when windows it's loading the user ). This crash doesn't happen when AI SUITE isn't installed so I guess it's because of the program. I suppose that the autostart and all the process and services that AI Suite activate are the responsible for my crash. Is anyone experiencing something like this? I would like to find out a solution.
> 
> By the way I have an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 and a AMD-8320 cpu.


Are you getting any benefits out of having it installed?


----------



## light70

well obviusly not, but it has some interesting feature like digi power control for overclock and some other stupid features even if the program itself it's very bad written and slow. Anyway it's one of the highlighted feature of high end Asus mainboards and I'm actually very angry with Asus for their obscene warranty service, now I'm seeing that their software department isn't any better....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> well obviusly not, but it has some interesting feature like digi power control for overclock and some other stupid features even if the program itself it's very bad written and slow. Anyway it's one of the highlighted feature of high end Asus mainboards and I'm actually very angry with Asus for their obscene warranty service, now I'm seeing that their software department isn't any better....


Overclocking should always be done at the hardware level anyway (in the BIOS).


----------



## light70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Overclocking should always be done at the hardware level anyway (in the BIOS).


yeah but it can be usefull to set up it on windows when you are making tests! With bios you have to reboot every time...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> yeah but it can be usefull to set up it on windows when you are making tests! With bios you have to reboot every time...


But AI Suite II sucks the big one, as does all of ASUS's so-called "software".


----------



## light70

which software do you suggest me then?

AMD overdrive is no better...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> which software do you suggest me then?
> 
> AMD overdrive is no better...


The BIOS. All CPU overclocking is best when it's done at the hardware level, in the BIOS. I know, I know, it takes more time, but it's not like your computer takes 2-5 minutes to reboot like the old days. Y'know? I mean damn, I can be in and out of the BIOS (from Windows) in under 45 seconds flat. I can reboot, go into the BIOS, make a quick change and be back on OCN in under 45 seconds - starting from when I click Restart in Windows. It might take me a full minute if I have to think a little bit about what change I want to make, but still. I mean, do you know what I'm saying here?


----------



## light70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The BIOS. All CPU overclocking is best when it's done at the hardware level, in the BIOS. I know, I know, it takes more time, but it's not like your computer takes 2-5 minutes to reboot like the old days. Y'know? I mean damn, I can be in and out of the BIOS (from Windows) in under 45 seconds flat. I can reboot, go into the BIOS, make a quick change and be back on OCN in under 45 seconds - starting from when I click Restart in Windows. It might take me a full minute if I have to think a little bit about what change I want to make, but still. I mean, do you know what I'm saying here?


Yeah I know I have an SSD so it's a fast task to reboot anyway I think that an ASUS AI software done right could be a nice fast test alternative but sadly ASUS doesn't want to spend money to make a good software...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> Yeah I know I have an SSD so it's a fast task to reboot anyway I think that an ASUS AI software done right could be a nice fast test alternative but sadly ASUS doesn't want to spend money to make a good software...


...or hire people who know how to make better software - or people who want to. Well, the software itself isn't all that bad, but they should have provided the usual options, like a check box for "Start with Windows" and stuff like that. I mean, come on. lol


----------



## carlsagan42

I was left with the usb 3.0 software, I did what two cables said to do way back on the first page - and tried to uninstall it one more time and after about 5 minutes of doing nothing, it finally worked itself out and uninstalled!!! yay!

So try it again and see how you go if you still have usb 3.0 left over


----------



## Davydd

Hi, I've also got ASUS Suite (3) plaguing my peaceful computer with annoyances, however Ive checked standard Uninstall Programs, msconfig/startup list, and Task Scheduler and nothing even vaguely like "asus," "suite," or "mini bar" appears in any of these and I have disabled EVERYTHING I thought I could, yet still It pops it's annoying head up on every single startup (and is the last surviving possible culprit for some "utility" that's been forcing games out of the focus/fore-ground at random annoyingly). Any other suggestions on removing this practically-malwar annoyance? Thanks all~

[email protected]


----------



## x7007

Did anyone see if the USB 3 UASP and TURBO does any differnet for a USB 3 External HDD ?


----------



## PSCO2007

I've tried your method to stop AI Suite from running at boot.

I even set the 3 items to Disable, but it still launces at boot and I get a Runtime error.









It shows in Services as all 3 disabled.

This post is for Two Cables.


----------



## PSCO2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There is, actually. Check it out (source, hehe):
> 
> Posted by me on 7-25-11:
> 
> I just figured out how to make AI Suite II stop starting with Windows (I had to do some careful Googling)! After following these instructions, it will always be on *your* terms unless you undo these changes. So if you have AI Suite II installed but you don't want it to start with Windows anymore, then follow these instructions:
> 
> Open Task Scheduler (in Vista and 7, open the Start Menu, type *task scheduler*, and then press Enter)
> On the far left side, expand *Task Scheduler Library*
> Select "ASUS"
> In the middle, you'll see two Tasks named *"*ASUS AI Suite II Execute", and "ASUS DigiVRM Help"
> Right-click them and choose "Disable" (you can select both by holding down either Shift or Ctrl and left clicking them)
> Close Task Manager
> So now AI Suite II will no longer start with Windows! The best part is that AI Suite II will *not* automatically undo these changes any time you open it, so now it's just like any _other_ program. You can also Shut Down or Restart while AI Suite II is running, and it will still *not* cause it to start with Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are still a bunch of processes running in the background! Fortunately, you can easily disable all of them and never have to worry about it! Here's how:
> 
> Open Services.msc (open the Start Menu, type *services.msc*, and then press Enter)
> Look for the following services:
> ASUS Com Service
> ASUS HM Com Service
> ASUS System Control Service
> 
> Change both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" to *Manual*.
> Change "ASUS System Control Service" to *Disabed*.
> So now when you open AI Suite II, it will still be able to start both "ASUS Com Service" and "ASUS HM Com Service" (both of these start up a few other processes at the same time). I mean, if these were set to Disabled, then you'd get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* every single process that gets started by these two services will continue running even after completely exiting AI Suite II. Fortunately, they do *not* automatically start with Windows! So if you wanted to be in _complete_ control and always stop them right after exiting AI Suite II, then go into Services.msc, right-click the two services we set to "manual", and then choose "Stop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, you'll have to remember to do this every single time if you are a person like me who likes to keep everything under control. hehe


I've tried your method to stop AI Suite from running at boot.

I even set the 3 items to Disable, but it still launches at boot and I get a Runtime error.









It shows in Services as all 3 disabled.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PSCO2007*
> 
> I've tried your method to stop AI Suite from running at boot.
> 
> I even set the 3 items to Disable, but it still launces at boot and I get a Runtime error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows in Services as all 3 disabled.
> 
> This post is for Two Cables.


Ctrl+alt+del

Task Manager

Startup

Disable.


----------



## PSCO2007

I think you mean Msconfig>Startup?

Doesn't show there at all.

In Services, they are all "disabled".


----------



## PSCO2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PSCO2007*
> 
> I think you mean Msconfig>Startup?
> 
> Doesn't show there at all.
> 
> In Services, they are all "disabled".


After 3rd reboot, AI Suite does not load, but "Runtime error" shows and AI Suite icon is removed when I click OK on Runtime error box.

Why the message, I'm not sure.


----------



## TwoCables

So, you got rid of it out of Task Scheduler, disabled the services, yet it's still not working "as advertised"?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I would just reinstall it with a deep clean of all registry files.

Also no one ever mentions what is they are using so my above comment was geared at windows 8.


----------



## TwoCables

True. I never had ASUS AI Suite II in Windows 8. Perhaps something is different. In Windows 7 though, it's a matter of disabling it in the Task Scheduler, and then disabling those 3 services. That enables you to keep it installed without having to deal with it always starting with Windows.


----------



## bkdroid13

Thanks for sharing. .nice describing info step by step.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Best way is to never install ai suite 
[email protected] made a uninstaller for it
Think one needs to be signed in for the link to work ??
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28319-AI-Suite-II-uninstall-cleaner


----------

